# Upgrading an MC2



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi.

As above really. I've got a Silvia and MC2 combi at the moment and I'm moving house soon and would really like to upgrade my grinder when I get sorted.

Have any of you gone the upgrade path on an MC2 with a Silvia, and if so what to and was it worth the expense?

I'll have a budget of around £350 and don't mind going reconditioned but I'd probably avoid old second hand equipment as I'm not very handy when it comes to repairs. Do you think that I'll get something like a super jolly for this money?

I'm keeping hold of the Silvia for now as all the machine upgrades I like the look of are around £1500 and realistically that's not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You can get decent Super Jollys for around £250.00 if you know what you are doing.

Recommend sending Coffeechap a PM. He refurbishes machines and grinders and has helped loads of forum members. He will be able to give you advice on other options.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

As above, except I was under the impression SJs were generally trading at 300+ recently. I had an MC2 and Classic. I wanted a SJ but ended up with a refurbished Mini (58mm burrs). It was way better than the MC2 in almost every conceivable respect and cost me £250 or thereabouts off here. Did have a few cosmetic things but was otherwise great. However in the end I got fed up of the faffing with the doser and having to hoick out the grounds from the exit chute. That's when I chopped it in for the Zenith 65E which is loads easier to use but nowhere near as cool looking! (And also might be more than you're looking to spend).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I had a cimbali magnum paired with a Silvia.....got mine for around £250 i think , distant memory


----------

